# Patient enrolled in a Hospice - Medicare Denial



## Cpeterson2010 (Aug 2, 2010)

I need advice to a denial from Medicare today.  
I have a patient that is in a facility (designated as a Assisted Living Facility) but a hospice bed.  
I have billed this with a POS 13 (ALiving) with CPT code 99335.  It has been denied due to "Patient enrolled in a Hospice".   Any advice; I just can't seem to get this paid!

Thank you in advance

Charisse


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 2, 2010)

you probably need one of the hospice modifiers, one is gw and I forget the other one.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 2, 2010)

You would report the *GW *modifier (service not related to the hospice patient's terminal condition) if the service was unrelated to the hospice condition.

The other is GV-

http://www.cms.gov/manuals/downloads/clm104c11.pdf

Section 50


----------



## Cpeterson2010 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Modifier on Hospice Claim*

That is it!  I am closing in on these claims; I had forgotten my GV or GW modifiers.

Thanks so much!

Charisse


----------

